# 130 dogs in Devore Calif! Please help danger of euth since shelter is full!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Devore shelter needs help ,all these dogs ( 130) came from another rescue, must have been a bad one... Mostly mixed breeds, not sure if they have any Malts.. but still they need hope...
Adults puppies, please if any one can help or post and share on FB!

130 Dogs May Be Euthanized | Las Vegas Guardian Express


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

so sad , shares


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

just awful


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I see what look like some foxy, Shiba Inu type faces. Maybe somebody should alert Shiba Ina rescue, if there is one around there, to take a look.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> I see what look like some foxy, Shiba Inu type faces. Maybe somebody should alert Shiba Ina rescue, if there is one around there, to take a look.


I thought some looked Shiba Inu too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor babies, all piled up and scared....


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I know  Hoping for a miracle for these poor babies.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

They look terrified and all huddled in a tight pack  . Oh I am getting so sick of the heartless humans on this earth. Praying for them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw this on FB and shared it!!! this is so sad!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

According to online news and t.v. stories, Sacramento Independent Animal Rescuers, a rescue organization that also has a rescue facility in Auburn [a little farther up in the foothills] is taking 35 of them.  While we don't _neeeeeed_ any more homeless dogs "up here", I believe this group that is taking them will do well by them.  I'm not certain what's happening with the rest of them, but some of the reports say that a rescue group from another state was coming for more of them! :biggrin:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

P.S. The linked article has been updated, and it says the picture is not of the animals and shelter in question. Not very good journalism!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's a little video showing some of the dogs now in Auburn. It looks like there's quite a variety, even some small terrier-looking dogs.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRnHUtDEtvw]Sacramento Independent Animal Rescuers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> P.S. The linked article has been updated, and it says the picture is not of the animals and shelter in question. Not very good journalism!


I hate it when they don't use an actual picture of situation!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

This is horrible -.-


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's the news story and video of when 35 of them arrived in Auburn (northern California) where they will be cared for and rehabilitated. (Sorry you have to wait through the ad on the video. )

Auburn Shelter Taking in Dogs from SoCal Hoarder House | KTXL FOX40


----------

